# Visiting the Ministry of Magic



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2016)

Just a phone snap but thought it was funny


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2016)

By far the best Wonkavator shot I've every seen!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 29, 2016)

in one of our office building, you have to press your floor first, then get on.  if you screw up or need to change floors youre SOL.


----------

